
The Threat of Pandemic Influenza: Are We Ready? - Shank
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/NBK22148/
======
jdkee
"Reports that say that something hasn't happened are always interesting to me,
because as we know, there are known knowns; there are things we know we know.
We also know there are known unknowns; that is to say we know there are some
things we do not know. But there are also unknown unknowns—the ones we don't
know we don't know. And if one looks throughout the history of our country and
other free countries, it is the latter category that tend to be the difficult
ones."

-Donald Rumsfeld

~~~
casefields
It was always amusing when people made fun of him for that quote.

~~~
flukus
It's not because the quote is wrong but because he was dodging a question by
providing a long non-answer, he was being asked about the lack of evidence
Iraq was selling WMD's to terrorist groups. Then they start a protracted war
that killed hundreds of thousands based in these "unknown unknowns".

------
rossdavidh
Oooh, I know the answer to this one: no.

